
Ask HN: I found a customer with a problem, now what? - ParameterOne
While out asking questions to see if people might want what I am going to make I found a customer for something I didn&#x27;t expect.  I asked this pizza shop owner why he wasn&#x27;t taking orders online.  He told me that people selling online ordering have been beating down the door for years but none could solve his problem.  He needs his online orders to print out of the existing order printers at the three stations in the back.  He told me that he would pay $200 a month for such a thing.  Should I leave it be or see if I can find a thousand other people with the same problem?
======
bbcbasic
> He needs his online orders to print out of the existing order printers at
> the three stations in the back.

Does he really need that? I'm sceptical given how many pizza restaurants
feature on online ordering systems like Menulog, Ubereats etc

------
malanj
I'd recommend finding 5 more people with a problem like that, who're all
prepared to sign a Letter of Intent (LOI) that they'll pay you $200/month for
it. It's often easy to find a single person like that, but if you have 5, you
might be on to something.

